# Boat Dinette make-over



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I stripped and refinished the red oak table frame. Sanded out the last bit of stain and went with a clear coat - no stain. I peeled off the old laminate and replaced it with white Formica. I also varnished the walls.
The clock came with some kind of hanger on the back and combined with the battery box behind the clock, the clock was 1/2" away from the wall. I removed the protruding hook, turned a piece of 1" White oak and used a Forstner bit to drill the recess for the clock battery box. Since its on a boat, I ran screws from the other side of the wall and into the back of the red oak for a solid mounting. The Port Hole design allows for opening the front to change the batteries. Clock cost about $30. 
Upholstery was done by professional upholsterer.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks great Tony! :sailor:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Extraordinary work! That is really a fine work! And it looks perfectly admirable.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for then compliments


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks great! Same boat as the salon makeover?


----------

